# Chilly's Foaling Thread! Due: Mid-March 2013 **Foal has arrived!**



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whelp, I figured the new year might as well be the beginning to Chilly's foal watch thread.

Chilly was bred via live cover from April 12th to the 16th. She is due mid-March 2013. March 20th will be the mark of 340 days. It's coming very quickly!

The sire is an Appendix AQHA. He's got foundation lines on the top, and racebred TB on the bottom. He's Grulla, LWO neg, HYPP N/N, E/e, D/d. This guy is actually 1/2 brother to my other mare, Rumor. (Same dam) So Rumor will be a legitimate Auntie.

Chilly will be 12 years old when she foals and is a maiden. She is handling pregnancy well, and is actually a bit better mannered. She always used to have this little attitude, just a tiny bit to let you know she's a brat, and since being bred, she has been on her best behavior. She enjoys butt scratches, boobie rubs and lots of FOOD!

In the past week, I have noticed that her teats are a little larger then they used to be. Twice the size that they were. She used to have nickle sized teats, they are now about the size of a quarter. This is one of my daily checks that I do since she will push against you until you scratch her belly. Goofy girl. 

She is 1260 pounds to date, and growing! :shock: She is 262 days today. So we still have 80ish days to go. This pregnancy is going by very quickly! I have a few things left to do to prepare for the foal, but overall, I'm excited and ready! My vet thinks that she is going to hold on until April due to her being a maiden, but, you just never know!

Color Coat Calculator says we have the following options for the foal...
25% Chestnut
25% Red Dun
12.5% Bay
12.5% Black
12.5% Bay Dun
12.5% Grulla

And of course, 50-50 chance of getting an overo pattern. Chilly carries Frame and Sabino for sure. And there is a good chance that she carries Splash, but has not been tested. Her Agouti status is also unknown.

I'd love to have a Bay Dun loudly marked Frame/Sabino colt. But anything healthy and well conformed will do. But, I'm likely to end up with a chestnut since 75% of our horses are red based. LoL. :lol:

The sire has only thrown 1 red based foal, the rest have been grullas, bays and blacks and 1 bay dun. He throws a lot of booty on his babies too! And HEIGHT!

Okay, Okay, Enough rambling. Here are pictures...
1: March 2012, 1 month before breeding.
2: Late May 2012. 6 weeks.
3: July 2012. 3 months.
4: October 2012. 6 Months. Starting to really show and can feel the baby moving. Finally.
5: Early November.
6: Early November body shot.
7: Early December.
8: Another Early December.
9: January 1st!
10: January 1st Again.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh YAY! *gets excited* This better go by fast, I'm not the best person for patience!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent another quarter horse - just love them


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> Oh YAY! *gets excited* This better go by fast, I'm not the best person for patience!


Now that I've created this thread, I'm sure time will just drag on and on and on!




Merlot said:


> Excellent another quarter horse - just love them


The foal will actually be registered with the APHA since Chilly is a Paint. But sire is a AQHA.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Love love love!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems like a very short time ago you bred her.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayyyy another thread to stalk!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! It seems like I was JUST reading about her getting bred and thinking how cute the baby-daddy-to-be is! 
How time flies.

I'm super looking forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wallaby, so am i! I cant WAIT to see the little munchkin! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay! I can't wait!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweet, another foaling thread! Subbing!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh YAY!! Another new baby on the way!! Subbing for sure! :-D


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

yay babies! <3


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I cannot wait to see her foal!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

This is exciting! Cannot wait to see this baby! Should be a looker to boot


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So many foals due this year!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*295 Days Today!*

And...Chilly is starting to get a bag up. :shock: Already! We still have approximately 7-8 weeks to go. My vet will be out in 2 weeks to give Chilly her pre-foaling shots.

I personally think she is going to foal earlier then expected. My vet was thinking she was going to hold off until April-ish, But, I'm just not sure. Either way, I'll be ready.

The boobie shot in this thread is from about a week ago. I have new ones uploading of her enlarged udders from last night to this morning (noticiable difference in my opinion) The picture in this thread however, is trying to show the swelling that she has more on her belly as opposed to the nipples. Infront of the nipples, the swelling fits in my hand fairly well.

Chilly is doing very good. Sweet as can be. And is loving her food! Sassy as ever at feeding time but loving having her belly rubbed. I have not felt the foal moving in quite some time, disappointing but oh well! Soon I will be able to see it! :-D


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, Here are pictures from last night. I'll have more from this evening later tonight after feeding time.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

More pictures from just a few minutes ago.  Look at that tail! :shock:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What a beautiful lady! Subbing


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

wow!!Im thinking she will go a little earlier than you thought!!!! yayyy...I can stalk yours while Im waiting on mine!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

From your posted breeding dates, only 26 days until she is in the "safe zone" of 320 days gestation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

March 20th is a good day  That's the day my husband finally gets out of the Army!! Woo Hoo!! Wait, do I have to change my username? lol jk. I'm really excited to see this baby!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

update!!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Woohoo! Getting closer! She has quite the belly on her, and she'll only get bigger from here, lol!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Army wife said:


> March 20th is a good day  That's the day my husband finally gets out of the Army!! Woo Hoo!! Wait, do I have to change my username? lol jk. I'm really excited to see this baby!!


That is a good day.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will have a thorough update this weekend...with pictures.

As of right now, her bag is a little bigger. But over the past few days its gone up and down. She is hoarding food and not letting Rumor get close to her hay piles. Baby is kicking up a storm. 

Vet comes Monday (18th) to give shots to everyone and pull coggins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How did I miss this?! No babies for me this year so tell Miss Chilly I am relying on her for my cute QH foal fix!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHFQ, ill tell Chilly, but shes going to hold this baby in longer for the number of times shes been called a QH. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol! Hope I don't offend her sensibilities 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Subbing* - this is so exciting.........


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New pictures! As promised...

Chilly is getting really bratty. She is being a food hog and not letting anyone else near her hay. Her backend is starting to loosen up and she's getting jiggly! Really jiggly. Her boobies are hard and sensitive so I have been leaving her alone, otherwise she scoots away from me. She's very slow and lazy too. Not that I blame her.

I honestly expected her to be larger this far along. But she seems to be all baby belly. She's held her weight really good. Topline and hindend look great to me, so I'm very happy she's getting enough nutrition to keep her and baby healthy. Being my first pregnant mare, I've been trying really hard to keep her weight perfect, without her gaining TOO much and just being FAT.

My baby blanket came. I ordered the Foal Saver from Schneiders. It is awesome! Super nicely made. Cute as can be and seems to be very warm. Now all I need is a foal to put it on...Or...A dog named George. :lol:


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhh I love foals and the mare's awesome looking! Sure to be a looker when it's born!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking really good CLaporte. I'm pretty excited to see what colour and markings you get when baby finally arrives. And George looks like he is enjoying that blanket a little too much! It's a pretty colour though.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Bandit, she is a really nice mare. Although i am biased.

Glynnis, George thoroughly enjoyed wearing that. It was a little ummm...tight...around the midsection. LoL. I had a hard time getting it velcroed but we got it! Hes about 115 pounds so im thinking the baby will be similar in size, but thinner. HaHa. George is so neglected and abused. :rofl:

The color is distorted in the picture too. Its actually baby blue. *Secretly sending Chilly boy vibes*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She looks great!!!!!!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the dog!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's George's color for sure!


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thanks Bandit, she is a really nice mare. Although i am biased.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Aren't we ALL just a wee bit biased when it comes to OUR ponies? :wink:

Can't wait to see that baby! Tell her to get it on the ground soon as it's ready! lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vet was out today and gave Chilly her pre-foaling shots. She said she is HUGE! LoL. Poor Chilly was only slightly offended. She stood like an angel for her examination. My vet was quite surprised by the bag she has built up already. Among another things she already has going on. Her hindend has started to really loosen up. I'm kind of sad about her hindend going. She had such a nice, perfectly round booty. And now it's starting to sink in by her tail. :-(

I said..."So...You think she has about 1 month to go now?" And my vet looked at me and laughed and replied "Oh No! Your looking at 2-3 weeks, maybe!" :shock:

She gave me some helpful tips to look for. What to expect and do during foaling. And said she'll have her phone right next to her if I need her for anything. (Lets hope that doesn't happen)

Chilly was great for her shots. Didn't even flinch or move a muscle. I can't say I'm really surprised. She honestly is one of the best horses and so calm, not caring about a darn thing. Except food!

Here are new pictures!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Subbing.... LOVE all the baby threads I get to stalk! hehehe!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

sub sub sub! Gonna be a pretty baby!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I can't believe Chilly is gonna foal so soon! I swear you just bred her like yesterday, lol! Can't wait for this baby!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Go Chilly Go!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I never thought my time would be spent checking on other peoples mares - thousands of miles away from home!!!! :lol: Can't wait to see this babe xx


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

C'mon Chilly!!! Can't wait, she definitley is huge. Hoping for a cute little colt!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anymore ideas on color/gender/pattern?

Color's can only be *Black, Bay, Chestnut, Grulla, Bay Dun or Red Dun*.

Like I previously stated in the first post, I'd like a Bay Dun loudly patterned colt. 

Oh yes...And, the date she'll foal...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to guess March fifth, a bald faced red dun filly with a belly spot.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Woo Hoooooooo!!!!!! Come on Chilly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*314 Days Today!*

She's got quite a bit of edema on the underside of her belly. My vet said that's completely normal due to decreased circulation and will go away after she foals.

Overnight, her belly has become very uneven...Almost V shaped. It was very round yesterday on the underside. But she is still wide as can be from behind. So I'm certain she hasn't dropped yet, but is getting close?

I have her foaling stall almost complete. It needs a door on it and straw stuffed in there and we are set to go! Chilly will be put in at night in the foaling stall starting this Sunday, and let out into her own area during the day. I'd hate for her to foal and have our dominant gelding do something to the foal. 

Chilly's udders are very hard and sensitive. If I try touching them, she lifts up a leg and pins her ears. Sassy Momma! The foal is moving up a storm too.

She lays down in her stall a lot. And sounds like a dying animal because her breathing is so heavy. That foal must be killing her when she tries to take a load off her poor feet. Momma can't even lie down comfortably. :-(

Her vulva has lengthened about 1 inch and is slightly puffy.

*The old wive's tale...Nail on a String gender test says we'll be having a colt.* I'm curious to see if it's correct! 

I finally got a foal halter too. I decided on black since I don't know if it'll be a boy or a girl. I tried to find a leather one, and had a difficult time choosing. So when I went to TSC to get more grain, I just picked up Black Nylon. 

Again...Poor George!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess your dog approve!! lol!!! looks like she's getting pretty darn close! Can you get milk? She looks like she might go early


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, we need live streaming video please! 

She definitely has changed shape *nod nod*


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Army wife said:


> I guess your dog approve!! lol!!! looks like she's getting pretty darn close! Can you get milk? She looks like she might go early


George looks absolutely thrilled with me doesn't he? LoL. I swear he rolled his eyes at me as I was taking this picture. LoL. He's such a good sport. Typical Lab, will do anything for you and still be happy with you when it's over. :lol:

I cannot get milk. He udders are very hard and warm. And they HURT. She threatens to kick if I do anything more then set my fingers on them. And Chilly doesn't kick...Ever. :shock:



BBBCrone said:


> Okay, we need live streaming video please!
> 
> She definitely has changed shape *nod nod*


I would LOVE to have live streaming video. Unfortunately, I've got nothin' except a long walk to the barn to go check on her!

And I have been taking pictures morning and night so I can track the changes she is going through. The day to day changes are so awesome to me.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm guessing she will foal in the next couple of days... She looks 100% ready.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Now that's a Budda Belly if I ever saw one! She looks so close! Squee!


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> George looks absolutely thrilled with me doesn't he? LoL. I swear he rolled his eyes at me as I was taking this picture. LoL. He's such a good sport. Typical Lab, will do anything for you and still be happy with you when it's over. :lol:


And this is why I never plan on owning another dog but a Black Lab or at least a half Lab! I got my partial Black Lab about 5 years ago, best dog I've ever owned! Lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think George secretly likes all of the fashion modelling he gets to do. He's probably just afraid the other farm animals will make fun of him if he appears to enjoy it. 

Her belly has definitely changed shape, although I'm not a foaling expert, so I can't comment on when. I just hope soon!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No big changes at 316 days. Only 4 more days until we are in the "safe" zone. Her belly changed shape and rounded more. And she still has pretty good use of her tail. 

Foaling stall is complete. It's about 12'x26'.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope she holds out on you for at least another week.


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see this baby but hopefully she holds out for a few more days!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been waiting for an update on Chilly. I think she and Squeaks have the same breeding date, so it will be interesting to see who foals first.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have new pictures but my bf has my laptop so i cant upload them yet.

She is driving me nuts. Her nipples are pointed down and protruding. But the bag that made her looks like she had nuts from behind...is gone now! Still fuller in the front, but the back part is gone.

I cannot express any liquid from her. For one, she doesnt like it. LoL. And two, she isnt producing anything. Her bag is warm. Not quite as rockhard. Its more like...molding clay. I can press on her and my finger prints are almost indented into her. LoL. Im quite confused! Is this "normal"?

The only liquid i could get from her was one tiny drop. Clear and not sticky. More like water.

Her backend is loosening up every day. And her vulva is still lengthened even gaping some at the top tonight. Temp this morning was 98.1. This morning the "gape" wasnt there...tonight it was.

Now i understand why people say maidens are such a pain! LoL.

Also...today is 320 days! So...We are in the safe zone now and im very relieved!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

CCH said:


> I've been waiting for an update on Chilly. I think she and Squeaks have the same breeding date, so it will be interesting to see who foals first.


Ive been following Squeaks and she seems so much further along then Chilly! She has a massive bag compared to my girl. And a way bigger belly! Shes not a maiden though, correct?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Ive been following Squeaks and she seems so much further along then Chilly! She has a massive bag compared to my girl. And a way bigger belly! Shes not a maiden though, correct?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Squeaks has had several foals with other owners, but this will be the first with me. Unfortunately the people I bought her from practiced pasture breeding/foaling and were unable to give me a gauge of her usual gestation length. I have been using 342 as her estimated foaling date, but I would put money on 330 at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeee! Looks close!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I did also seem movement further up in her flank today. Almost to the hip bone. This movement was the furthest up that i have seen. But still not seeing that "dropped V" appearance. Her sides do seem...flatter?smaller? Then they have been. But maybe im seeing things! But standing behind her last night, i could NOT see either side of her wide belly. All i saw was booty. LoL!

Rumors birthday is March 9th. So maybe this little "guy" is waiting until his Auntie's bday to make an entrance into the world!? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I have to say that my mare never did get the "v" shape that I've seen a lot of mares on here get. My mare also stayed fairly tiny too, even though she had a decent size girl in her. Haha.

I figure this was also a good reason to sub  I love Chilly and I remember reading the thread about her being bred


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry if these photos are huge. Im on my phone and trying to get photobucket to cooperate.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









9:00am.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









5:00pm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow...is that mucous plug in the second "hoo hoo" pic? My computer monitor is old...and sucky....so it's hard for me to really see, but it looks like it could be!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I feel bad for mares, lol! We have to keep looking at their girl parts to see how close they are. I'm not sure I'd like having pics of my hoo ha posted on the web. It's so funny how excited we get when a foal is about to be born! 

Come on Chilly, I can't wait for this baby!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Red, i dont think so. There really wasnt anything there when i was doing my 45 minute inspection of her. Its just "open" and i think the picture was showing something that isnt really there. Although, i dont really know what im looking for, ****. So who knows!

Saddle, i know! I almost feel bad for her. But...Then i just give her cookies and she forgives me for any wrong-doings! 

My mom is getting tired of the daily boobie pictures i send to her. HaHaHa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha! Hopefully your mom's not looking at the booby pics at work like I am... Thank goodness for high cubicle walls and having a wall behind me. My co-workers would think there was something very wrong with me.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Haha! Hopefully your mom's not looking at the booby pics at work like I am... Thank goodness for high cubicle walls and having a wall behind me. My co-workers would think there was something very wrong with me.


I'm doing the same thing but one wall to my cube is open. So let's hope people don't think I'm some sort of creep. I just scroll through the boobie and bum shots pretty fast. LOL. :wink:

Cannot wait for this foal.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Annanoel said:


> I'm doing the same thing but one wall to my cube is open. So let's hope people don't think I'm some sort of creep. I just scroll through the boobie and bum shots pretty fast. LOL. :wink:
> 
> Cannot wait for this foal.


Ditto lol. 

Although I love looking at injuries at work- everyone gets grossed out walking by!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Aaahhh, the joys of being retired. No one to criticize what I look at but the cats.  But then, they know I'm crazy, soooo........


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay!!! Maybe sense Tica, Sunshine, and Foxy decide they want to hang onto their babies longer, maybe, just maybe Chilly will go ahead and have hers!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha! I took some pics of boobs and who haa today and I'm looking through asking my hubby does hers look more relaxed? Oh wait look does this boob look like sunshines. He looks at me and says your making me very uncomfortable! !!! Phahahaha!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

How did i miss this thread?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Waiting and waiting.. I'm ready to see new behbeys!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Update! Update! Update!

324 Days!

She was isolated into her own paddock on Sunday evening. She has constant access to hay and will safely be able to foal incase we are not around. No chance of the other horses interfering. She was less then thrilled to find out she is by herself now. But...She's already over it already.

Very very loose hindend. Super relaxed ligaments. Im talking a 5 second jiggle session after you poke it. ****. Poor Chilly! Vulva is the same...slightly puffy, elongated, light pink inside. Temperature was 97.8. A little lower then her average of 98.2.

Personality has changed. No longer a "W"itch on hooves. She is sweet and curious again, follwing you around everywhere and wanting to be brushed and loved on. She is shedding like C.r.A.z.Y!

I was able to finally get some liquid off of her today. It was clearish-yellow. Very thin feeling, not very sticky at all. No real taste to it. She did not lift up her foot to kick at me so i was happy about that. LoL. Bag that had gone down some, has now appeared to fill again.

From what i understand, the "milk" will be dark yellow and sticky, then change to a lighter yellow, thinner in texture and getting "clearer". Then will start to get cloudy, whitish and sweet tasting. So we are kind of in the "inbetween" stage.

Also, when i was feeling around, i appeared to dislodge a tiny bit of wax from the tip of herleft nipple. 



























Squishy! Squishy!



























Tiny bit of wax.









Yellowish/Clear. Non-Sticky. No Taste.









George says this baby watch business is utterly exhausting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay I'm gonna be like George, have a chill on the couch and stare at this thread waiting for a baby.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I'm just going to grab some chips and a case of pepsi and just sit here until she foals....Of course, I may not be able to get the chair off my butt by the time that baby hits the ground, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel like it is a race to see who will foal first -Squeaks of Chilly?? Chilly appears to be near the final countdown of days. If I had to guess, I would say around 10 days, but it would just be a guess. Those darn mares can look ready for way too long!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its going to be Squeaks! But i wont feel bad if my girl wins! ;-)

I was also thinking we are around 10 or so days... but... i am not an experienced breeder. This is my first so im flying blind and solo! 

Chilly has been a real trooper and i cant believe how quickly this has gone by. If this foal is anything like its dam....we are golden. She is a really great mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

More wax tonight on both her nipples. Not a whole lot but about as big as the tip of a pencil. My mom brushed it off when she went out there at 5pm. When i went out there at 7pm, it was back.

Backend super relaxed. Inside the vulva is a deep shade of pink.

She is acting...different. She is restless. She is not touching her hay. Only ate part of her grain. Is super gassy.

I also felt the foal up towards her hip. There is a hard lump where it was sunken in previously. And...it moves.

Ill be doing checks throughout the night. We just have to get through Thursday, then my mom has a 3 day weekend and she can foal whenever she wants!

Chillys average temperature is 98.0. Tonight i took her temp, it was 99.2 and then 99.5 about 30 minutes later. Not sure what thats all about.

Udder has a "smoother" appearance to it. 

Im surprisingly staying rather calm at this stage. My mom on the other hand...is freaking out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

can't wait to see this baby


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Is her udder shiny?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Is her udder shiny?


Part of it. The nipple is still, scaly looking, but the outer edge is smooth and shiny. That has changed in the last 24 hours because it wasnt like that last night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Omg.... This sounds like it could be the night! Goooo chilly! *jumps and runs hysterically around the room* :happydance:WOO HOOOOO!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Omg.... This sounds like it could be the night! Goooo chilly! *jumps and runs hysterically around the room* :happydance:WOO HOOOOO!


Keep in mind...She is a maiden! HaHaHa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Then forget about tonight! might as well make it this weekend!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Then forget about tonight! might as well make it this weekend!


But that would be FAR too convenient for us! That is not part of the "mare code" that they all seem to follow. So of course she will hold out until the most inopportune moment for the ones that feed her...Just *Because She Can!* ****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending good foaling vibes to y'all! Can't wait to see baby!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> But that would be FAR too convenient for us! That is not part of the "mare code" that they all seem to follow. So of course she will hold out until the most inopportune moment for the ones that feed her...Just *Because She Can!* ****!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point. Probably on the most hectic day then. Or, you and your family pretend to be really really busy, so she thinks its the worst time possible for you all so that way we would get a baby!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If she doesn't foal tonight she'll wait until your mom has to go back to work.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm am stalking all the foaling threads to see the new babies! I am completely in love with your mares face, she is adorable. I can't wait to see what her foal looks like.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay *pushes George off the couch and tells him we have to pay attention now*

Go Chilly Go!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> Okay *pushes George off the couch and tells him we have to pay attention now*
> 
> Go Chilly Go!


This made me giggle. George didnt even want to go out and do the midnight check. His exact words as he pushed me out of bed..."ill get the next one" 

Darn dog!

Midnight check...i find a very pregnant mare happily munching on her hay. *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

That's IT! She knew you were coming at midnight, so 5 minutes later it's safe to foal... right? right?? YES? Isn't that how these confounded mares work? LOL!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

How did i get to the point where my every waking moment is looking for new babies :lol: xx


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Tell me about it Reckyroo! I kept meaning to get things done yesterday but instead I kept switching up cams on marestare. It paid off though. I saw 3 foals born yesterday, including one I feel very close to and I'm actually the one who called the owner as I saw her water break! I admit it...I'm a baby foal stalker!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I have been so out of the loop this year on the forum! I cannot believe Chilly is due. Watching now


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing much to update. All the same symptoms so far.

Little bit of wax. Baby is shifted into higher position. I can feel it in the flanks and see it moving up by her hip bone. Temp is 98.1 tonight. Vulva is a medium pink. Loose and swollen. Hmmm...What else. She was lying down and rolling a bit more then normal today. And keeping her tail held out away from her body. She's gassy too. LoL.

Question...She is SUPER flirtatious with my gelding. Nickering, flagging her tail, being a royal hussy. You'd think she was in heat! Has anyone experienced this? Also when I was re-wrapping her tail, she started backing into me! It's...Interesting.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My mares will do that before they foal I think it is the hormone changes they are having.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Excuse me .. is anybody in here? George? George? where are you?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Waiting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a baby yet?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you belie e it? No baby yet. She appears to be stuck in this stage. 332 days today. She does alot of rolling though.

Recently, we've had an exceptionally "W"itchy mare on our hands. Freaking hormones...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I think my mare has been video chatting with your mare at night CLaPorte!!! She has turned into a witch the last two days....LOL cant say I blame the poor girls...I think they are at the end of their ropes...LOL


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Any news?!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing much to report over the past few days.

Today the girls were together while i went and picked Jasper up from the trainer, and dropped Nut off there for a month. I let Jasper in with the girls for a few hours, Chilly was a ridiclious flirt when seeing Jasper again. But when i went out to get her to put her stall for the night, she was all by herself out in the field. She hasnt done that before...And especially not with a "new" boy being here!

While she was eating her grain, i took her temp. First reading was 97.3, second reading was 97.6. 1 to 1-1/2 degrees cooler then she has been running in the evening. (98.1 to 99.2) So ill go out there a few times tonight. Luckily my mom is off tomorrow.

Udders are not completely full...still a major crease. Very hard and warm and sore. No wax. She will not allow me to touch it. Vulva looks more elongated. Medium pink inside.

My non-horsey dad has been sneaking out there around 6am to try and find the baby. It makes me giggle thinking about him heading out there before work. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like it wont be long!!! I have a paint named Jasper..... sending healthy happy foaling vibes!!!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope it's soon. chilly come on! Haha


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Come on chilly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Time to take George for a beer!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh! I want to see a baby!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Subbing! Can't wait to see this baby


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well...Her temperature this evening was 97.4. 

My mom said she had a reddish/rusty color discharge earlier today. Mucus plug? She said it was around the lips of her vulva.

Vulva was gaping a little bit. Her bag is bigger and the crease is starting to disappear.

Your guess is as good as mine...LoL. But im SO ready!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Come on, Chilly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Chilly chilly chilly!!!!! I want to see that baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Go Chilly Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Well Chilly, it's officially mid March, where's that baby you've been hiding from us?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost had a heart attack when I saw this in my emails - and expected to see a new addition when I logged on! 

COME ON CHILLY GIRL WE'RE WAITING :lol: xx


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a filly! More info to come! Chilly did great baking this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I saw her on facebook, came here hoping for more pictures of this CUTIE! Congratulations again! I bet that your are just thrilled with this baby  Cannot wait for more pictures....


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAYYYY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see some pics of this beautiful girl!!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's soooo cute!! I just saw her in your Facebook.. So sweet!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your filly, those of us that don't have FB would love to see her hint...hint.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Pictures!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Come on with the pictures!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay Okay Okay! Since you all demanded so nicely! ;-)

Id like to introduce "Wrecker" to the HF world...Finally!

I missed her birth. (Of course) I just knew it was going to be last night she was going to have it. I had a feeling after my mom said she seen the discharge and her drop in temperature.

I went out there this morning...Wrecker was on her feet and completely dry. I think I missed it by about 2 hours or so. Chilly seems to be doing very good and taking everything in stride. Has a good milk supply. Is very tender so I've been having to hold Chilly while she nurses. I did give her some banamine this morning then I found her.

As soon as I seen an extra pair of legs in the stall I sprinted back in the house and screamed "WE HAVE A BABY!" And ran back out the door. :lol:

She's BLACK! With just the right amount of white! She'll have regular Paint papers.  I'm just... ECSTATIC! :shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!! I can't wait to see the pictures!!

Edit: Apparently my computer was slow on the uptake. I see pictures now!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MORE! 

Please excuse the picture I'm in, LoL, I had NOT had time to do anything with my appearance. HaHaHa!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'm surprised you didn't consider naming her Patty in honor of the holiday.

With the foal saver, I like to move the belly band forward one Velcro strip when attaching it. that way it doesn't have any potential to rub the umbilical stump. Have you done the first stump dip? Does she need an enema? All of my foals have needed an enema and still strained some to pass that hard meconium balls. I usually give them 2-4 hours before I do it though.

She is just cute as a bug!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is very cute love her markings, congrats again.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous filly!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Gosh!!! I want her so bad!!!! She is beautiful! Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

CCH said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm surprised you didn't consider naming her Patty in honor of the holiday.
> 
> With the foal saver, I like to move the belly band forward one Velcro strip when attaching it. that way it doesn't have any potential to rub the umbilical stump. Have you done the first stump dip? Does she need an enema? All of my foals have needed an enema and still strained some to pass that hard meconium balls. I usually give them 2-4 hours before I do it though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on the Blanket. Great idea. I'll do exactly that.

Yes I dipped the stump in 5% iodine. And will do it a few more times yet, just to be safe.

She did need an enema. I figured she was a few hours old and still hadnt passed the meconium. Her butt was very clean...So We gave an enema at approximately 4 hours old. And within an hour, she had her first poop. Didn't seem to strain much. They just popped out. LoL.

She has SUCH a unique facial marking. It's all jagged on one side. Her bottom lip is all white. It's ADORABLE!

Definitely Frame and Sabino on this little girl.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yes, and we called our vet and told her. The first thing she said when she saw it was us was "Chilly had her baby!" My mom was like...Yup! She was very excited.

Vet will be here tomorrow to do an IgG(?) on her to test her antibody level and check Chilly over.

Chilly is being wonderful. I am afraid she is going to step on her when Wrecker is sleeping though! But so far, so good. We've already had 6 visitors before 10am. LoL.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful! Looks like she's got her mommas belly spotting. 
Can't wait to see more pictures!! 
May I ask where the name 'Wrecker' came from?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! Love her markings...looks like her mamma!!!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations - She's so sweet xx :happydance:

We knew you'd put us out of our misery Chilly :lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!! I had a feeling Chilly was going to foal this morning! So happy she is a beautiful filly!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well Congrats!!
I am also for something "PATTY" in her name.....I didn't get to be a Patricia because we don't celebrate St. Patrick's Day in Germany.....;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!!!!!!! Wowza!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

woo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah,she's such a beautiful baby!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She's gorgeous!!  Lucky you!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a foal that looked just like her born here once. She was born on st. Pattys day, so I named her Paddy!

I love her facial markings and the small spot on her belly. Beyond adorable!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful baby girl! Defiantly worth the wait.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

AAAAHHHHHHH!!!! She's beautiful! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay! Grats! What a gorgeous little baby =) Will she definitely be black?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Heartfelt congratulations!_ She's so precious_!!! Justone more day, and she'd share her birthday with Star!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations - she's gorgeous  Beautifully marked!


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful. I love how in the picture with you and the baby that momma is hovering over you keeping watch on her baby. Your mare will be an excellent mother. Congratulations


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is so freaking adorable. And sweet as can be. Getting steadier on her feet now. Now she hops when you touch her booty. Its super cute.

Yes, she will be black when she sheds out. Either Black or Grulla, and she is not expressing any dun gene.

Chilly is becoming super paranoid. She's had enough with people visiting and is very crabby. She's okay with me in there, but as soon as there is a crowd, she paces and paws and is just not happy. So...I'm leaving her alone. Wrecker is now able to nurse without me being there. Very happy about that.

Regarding her name. I heard the lyrics "Yeah, I'll wreck your world" from country singer Justin Moore's song Til My Last Day. I loved the registered name "Wreck The World" and then got thinking "Wrecker" would be a super unique name and kind on intimidating as a speed horse. ;-)

My mom was like...Okay, So if it's a girl what's it's name going to be...I said the registered name would be "Wreck His World" ****!

So...Wreck His World..."Wrecker"


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost looks like a heart on her belly from that pic. She is so adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What an adorable filly, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! She's adorable. Love the jagged face marking and the name. 

I took the liberty of updating your thread title, hope you don't mind :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I couldnt be more proud. And i didnt even do anything. LoL.

Chilly did good. Super proud of her.

Unfortunately its supposed to be quite cold here for the next few days. Im bummed, but oh well. Ill keep them locked up in the stall.

Chilly has not pooped that i have seen. Im a little worried. Shes got a hearty appetite, and drinking well. My mom said "Well Chels...after i had you kids, i didnt wanna poop either" LoL. Also im thinking before giving birth she emptied herself out quite well so maybe she just needs to build back up? Her eyes are clear and shes definitely not acting lethargic or anything. Shes full of it actually. Paranoid good mommy.

Also, Wrecker's poop is still black little balls. She's pooped ALOT and i was under the impression the first few poops would be like this, then turn to a caramel colored sticky goo as she ingested moms milk. Does this take longer then "a few poops"?

My vet will be out tomorrow, and baby and mom appear to be is good health so getting the vet out now is unnecessary. But i cant help but feel a little paranoid myself thinking something is wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats! She's adorable. Love the jagged face marking and the name.
> 
> I took the liberty of updating your thread title, hope you don't mind :wink:


I was hoping someone would update the title. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

What a doll! Black is one of my favorite colors and I love her white lip!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Awhhhhh!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty dang cute! Congrats!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby girl! And I LOVE her name!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love her name! (And Wreck his world is great!) I love her so much!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw, she's so adorable! I love the name too 

Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very, very cute!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Great choice in name! Sure makes it interesting. She is very purty with all her unique markings. Don't think we can get enough of those pictures.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Im so happy i could burst. 

Especially with the color. I had a 12.5% chance of getting a black baby. Out of all the horses we've owned we've never had black. And my mom and i are always drooling over them. LoL. So im so so so pleased with the color. And already she's the sweetest/friendliest foal this stallion has thrown. (Good mare, Good foal???) :-D

I remember asking my mom to see if i should test for Agouti to see if Chilly could even produce black. (I wanted a permanent list of colors, LoL) and my mom said NO! Just let it take its course...So i said fine and never sent the test in. 

Ive had the name picked out since last summer. It was my boy name. Rumor was my girl name. But when i purchased "Bitty" i couldnt let her continue through life with that name. ****. So she took the name Rumor (completely fits her) and then i was left with Wrecker. My boy name...But i just loved the name so much i said screw it. Then when i came up with Wreck His World...I knew that was the name. I kept it under wraps for soooo long...Only my mom knew. Patty or Paddy never even crossed my mind. HaHaHa.

And im actually very happy its a filly. I have 2 of the best girls already. Why not make it 3? :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY! That's the ticket Chilly!!

Gorgeous baby, CL. Unique face marking, especially under her little chin. I love it.!! Congratulations. She's a cutie. And her name is adorable LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your lovely new black filly! Cute name, too. Hope your weather gets nice soon, so they can go outside and stretch those legs.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She's a keeper! Tooooo cuuuute!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's adorable! Love the name. Congrats!!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

What a lucky surprise! She's so gosh darn pretty.  Congratulations!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my what a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations, although being of the other gender I'm not sure about that name...:rofl:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Congratulations, although being of the other gender I'm not sure about that name...:rofl:


Hahaha. Women will definitely like her name more then men. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

AWE she is so pretty!!! Love the name too.. Now that songs stuck in my head..
I love the blacks we have 2 my baldy Cody and daughters new guy Doc


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats) she is a beautiful girl


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

The vet just left and both mom and baby got a clean bit of health. Of course the vet thinks shes just adorable. Chilly let her handle the baby and do what she needed without too much complaining. She just made sure she could rest her muzzle on her baby and watch over us. 

Antibody test was good. Heart and lungs are good. Gut sounds were really good.

She doesnt have the typical yucky backend most babies have. And i found out why. Chilly has been cleaning her up. (Yuck) But shes being such a good mommy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, so when can I come and play with her!?!?! She is so cute!! Ha! Its a really long drive but, I would come bring her home with me! I am in love with her color! Glad they both got a clean bill of health!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on up! Shes so stinking fun to just look at! I want to just hug and squeeze her! Shes so warm and fuzzy and soft. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrecker's back left leg is swollen and is retaining fluid. I don't know if Chilly stepped on her. Yesterday she was still walking on it and it wasn't causing her problems. When my mom went out to feed this morning, she said she was noticibly lame. Would take a few steps then hop. The vet looked at it breifly and said if it continues to get worse, let her know but she expected more swelling and lameness if Chilly did step on it. 

I've been trying to research this and haven't come up with much. One site says...

"Don't worry about the mare stepping on the foal, either. Rarely does this happen. If a newborn foal develops lameness, most often it is the result of infection in a joint, and not from being stepped on by his mother."

So now I'm worried we have an infection going on...There is no visible cut.

But...Chilly did get paranoid this morning and stepped on her neck. No injury so far. But you can bet I'm going to put her in bubble wrap when I get home tonight!

Any ideas?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I have no ideas but wanted to let you know I am thinking of you all!! Praying she is better when you get home!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LOVE her name Chelsea  

I bet you and they'll be thrilled for this weekend when its in the 40's so that Wrecker can come out and play.

Has momma pooped yet? I'm a nervous mom after Miss Jinx wasn't pooping much in the first few days and turned out there was something very, very wrong.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Just saw your recent post. No fresh ideas for you, just prayers. You do not need another leg infection


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Gee, I wish I could offer more insight as well, but just doing a google search, it looks like it could be nearly anything. For your sake, I hope that being new and clumsy, she has just tripped and bruised something and that it isn't anything major. Keep us posted.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My mom got out of work early to go check on Wrecker. Swelling hasnt increased. She called the vet and vet wants me to put DMSO on it and wrap it with vet wrap. So we'll be doing that tonight. Her hind legs havent straightened up yet so she's walking on her fetlocks pretty much. Wrapping should help.

She's a pistol today my mom said. Still hops a bit on that leg, but IS using it more then she was. Yay! My vet thinks an infection would be more at her umbilical stump, but that was nice and clean and dry. And she felt the leg and said the joint felt good. So i hope its nothing major. Another leg infection would just kill my heart.

Chilly did infact start pooping again by the next morning. Vet said she and baby both have good gut sounds! And baby got rid of all the meconoium and it has turned gooey and orange. Yum. LoL

So...this are looking up this afternoon. It got very chilly here and poor Wrecker is not liking it. So i picked up some fleece and am going to attempt to make a liner to go under her blanket. I feel so horrible leaving her shivering when shes laying down. I want to bring her inside. And if Chilly wasnt going to freak out, i totally would bring her into the basement. HaHaHa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Infection doesn't necessarly stay at the umbilical stump... Joint ill, which is what this honestly sounds like, is something that needs to be treated aggressively. Foals can and will go downhill extremely fast. Personally I would be having the vet out again and having the foal tested for infections instead of just assuming she was stepped on, just my personal opinion. I

Navel Ill Infection in Foals — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Infection doesn't necessarly stay at the umbilical stump... Joint ill, which is what this honestly sounds like, is something that needs to be treated aggressively. Foals can and will go downhill extremely fast. Personally I would be having the vet out again and having the foal tested for infections instead of just assuming she was stepped on, just my personal opinion. I
> 
> Navel Ill Infection in Foals — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University


I agree. Hopefully that is not what it is, but the symptoms are similar, and I would want to rule it out or treat it - one or the other...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no I hope it isn't joint ill, they go down hill very fast with that, it has to be treated very aggressive and quickly for a good out come. Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Sending healing prayers down your way for little Wrecker! That MSU report was informative-may or may not be the case for your foal.... I've never had to deal with such things, but you are_ so on top of it,_ and seem to have a good vet - best of luck and Michigander hugs


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that Chilly pooped! 

I agree with NdAppy, navel ill/joint ill needs to be ruled out.

As for being cold, heat lamps are cheap and a foal will take to laying right under them!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

As of tonight, swelling is down considerably. And she is a pistol! She's running (trying to) and stopping, bucking and hopping up a storm. She's so fast...HaHaHa. ;-)

Is not bothered by the leg at all tonight. I had some leftover liquid mixture that my vet made for me when Rumor had the severely swollen leg. It's a lidocain/nitrafurizone/DMSO and helps with pain and edem. I rubbed that on her leg and she was not touchy at all with it. I poked and prodded and she did not jerk her leg away from me once. She napped through it actually. My vet recommended I wrap it for support and help with the swelling, so I did that. She didn't mind at all. Momma Chilly had to over-see the project...Of Course!

Obviously, I'm keeping an eye on it. I'll be talking to my vet closely. I'm not about to drag my feet on this, that's for sure.

Vet also mentioned it *could* be due to the way she was walking as well. She was walking on her fetlock, not the hoof, for the first day and a half. She has straightened up considerably. But I wonder if the pressure of walking like that, might have irritated the ligaments and caused some inflammation. Again, just a possibility, I'm not ruling out Joint-Ill at all.

I just absolutely adore this little girl!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Be careful on how much of the mixture you put on her DMSO will pull the other meds into her tissues and blood stream. I hope it is just from her being down on her fetlocks.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to Wrecker!! Glad chilly is doing great as well.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Big hugs from us all and we hope Wrecker's on the mend x :hug:

We had to leave Fox on her own (apart from putting feed and water through the door) for the weekend as she turned into a monster mummy and thought that everyone was out to get her baby! My fear was that she would harm her babe! 

But Chilly seems like a much more chilled out mum - she's living up to her name :lol: - and why wouldn't she be with a beautiful little filly at her side x


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I'm glad to hear that, so far, she is looking better. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys that Wrecker keeps going in that direction and you don't have any complications. She is just adorable! Such an expressive little face!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous little filly! LOVE the black.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reckyroo said:


> Big hugs from us all and we hope Wrecker's on the mend x :hug:
> 
> We had to leave Fox on her own (apart from putting feed and water through the door) for the weekend as she turned into a monster mummy and thought that everyone was out to get her baby! My fear was that she would harm her babe!
> 
> But Chilly seems like a much more chilled out mum - she's living up to her name :lol: - and why wouldn't she be with a beautiful little filly at her side x


Thats unfortunate that Fox is being a booger. But, give her some time and she'll come around!

My mom is actually quite mad and Chilly. Whenever she goes into the stall to do something, give her water, food, clean the stall...Chilly places herself between my mom and the baby. Protecting baby. And not letting my mom touch her. But me, lol, i can go into the stall and do whatever i want, include hugging baby, and Chilly just glances at me and then goes back to either eating or napping. ****. My mom is NOT happy. She says she wants her OWN baby. LoL.

I find it quite amusing to be honest.

Swelling was down last night at the midnight check. And has stayed away when my mom fed them this morning. (Im sure with an evil mare glare from Chilly towards my mom...*snicker*snicker*) Cant wait to see how she looks tonight. :smile:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thats unfortunate that Fox is being a booger. But, give her some time and she'll come around!
> 
> My mom is actually quite mad and Chilly. Whenever she goes into the stall to do something, give her water, food, clean the stall...Chilly places herself between my mom and the baby. Protecting baby. And not letting my mom touch her. But me, lol, i can go into the stall and do whatever i want, include hugging baby, and Chilly just glances at me and then goes back to either eating or napping. ****. My mom is NOT happy. She says she wants her OWN baby. LoL.
> 
> ...


Takala and Tenakee are the same way. I try to explain to people how they are, and they say she must be skittish, or mom must be over-protective. I try to explain it, but the only people who understand are those who see it themselves. I was very cautious the first time I went in the stall with Tenakee and her new baby, but Tenakee wasn't too bad with me, just a little on edge when we dipped Takala's navel, but that was about it. I'm still the only one who can really get my hands on Takala, but she'll come up to other people through the fence. Tenakee could care less when I play with her baby, but with others she turns very 'mother goose' and hides her. Not that I mind. :lol: Makes me feel special, such an honor to be picked by a old nag to baby sit her little devil child. :lol: But I did spend most of winter scratching her bottom and other unreachable places while she was big, so it was the special bond we forged. 

Hopefully Wrecker will be all clear in a few days, those little horses how they manage to hurt themselves. Takala had an ugly scab on her soft little nose for her first few weeks, and it has finally healed, but she is shedding and is patching and weird anyway. Her walking should improve. Takala only really walked funky on one foot, where she'd walk on her heel or her fetlock. Now she has straightened out, but I still occasionally catch her rocking back on that one foot. Best of luck to all of you! I have to say I was really looking forward to this baby since last year, and Wrecker is a beauty and I'd love to see this pony grow up!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks BITD. I do feel somewhat special when Chilly allows me to handle baby and glares at everyone else. But, i rescued Chilly at 7 months. And we've been together ever since, i trained her on the ground, and under saddle, and have really been the only person to ride her. Only a handful have.

Wreckers leg appears 100% better. Swelling has disappeared. Shes not lame at all. And shes sprinting around the stall like its a racetrack!

Tonight she even got in trouble by Chilly. LoL. She was sprinting around and around and around the stall while it was being cleaned. She was running behind mom, around her, under her neck and to the end of the stall and all over again. After 4 times, Chilly pinned her ears and gave her a momma-mare-glare. Poor Wrecker's fun came to an abrupt halt as she stopped. Only to start again just moments later. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Sure hope you post more pics soon!


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

:wink:She is such a doll. Congrats on you new babe!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thats unfortunate that Fox is being a booger. But, give her some time and she'll come around!
> 
> My mom is actually quite mad and Chilly. Whenever she goes into the stall to do something, give her water, food, clean the stall...Chilly places herself between my mom and the baby. Protecting baby. And not letting my mom touch her. But me, lol, i can go into the stall and do whatever i want, include hugging baby, and Chilly just glances at me and then goes back to either eating or napping. ****. My mom is NOT happy. She says she wants her OWN baby. LoL.
> 
> ...


 
Your poor mum - tell her I know how she feels :lol:

Fox seems to have calmed down considerably now - and is only grumpy when we go near her food so back to normal now for us haha.

The little man feeds (quite vigorously sometimes) and Fox will nip his bum - sending him into a bucking gallop round the stable - so funny 

Isn't it amazing just how capable they are after just a few short days - and before we know it, they'll be all grown up :-( xx


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrecker is amazing. She is so full of it. Im constantly laughing at her. 

Today she was licking, wiggling her lip and chewing on us! She suckled my nose and chin. Tasted boots, jackets and pants. Shes so curious and unafraid of people. She comes right up to you when you go in the stall. Sometimes quicker then mom gets to me for her cookies! (And thats fast!)

She is quite strong. Trying to put her blanket back on today was a real struggle for me. She just wants to go, go, go. Shes constantly kicking up her heels. Which is really scary because shes come close numerous times to nailing me in the gut, chest and face. She's so balanced now, that her back legs just fly off the ground. *sigh* Im gonna have to get after her already...LoL. Naughty girl.

Her leg is 100% now. No lameless. No heat. Absolutely no swelling. Im keeping an eye on her, but so far so good!

Chilly has taken to motherhood so well. Im very proud of her. 4 days of mothering a crazy kid and shes already a pro!

Honestly, its impossible for me to get any good pictures right now because of all her running and leaping. She just ends up being a blur. So...instead...Let me melt your heart with some videos of the munchkin! The changes shes already undergoing are amazing! Shes straightened right up and has started to fill out some! Its crazy!

So happy to have this little girl. <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGmucGF1RDc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtlaw7m-d-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Soooo thrilled for you and Wrecker!!!! What a sweet little girl


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh no... Your videos are set to private! Sad day. I was looking forward to that! :smile:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

O k, Time out! LoL. Im working on it...

No idea what happened, but i can see the videos...But they arent in my uploads on youtube. So...Im re-uploading them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay, thank you! Can't wait for cute babeh!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay! Click the "picture" for the video!




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY!!! What a sweet baby girl! And a little lightning bolt! You and Chilly have your work cut out for you with that spitfire! She's wonderful!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she sure has a lot of pep! I also like the dog running around on the other side of the fence. Glad to see her leg issue appears to have healed up so far.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like a baby barrel racer


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. She is certainly quick and can turn on a dime. Lets hope she'll be a good barrel racer. She's bred for speed. LoL.

The dogs are completely fascinated with her. They havent been allowed in the barn because Chilly was so paranoid. So that was the first time since her birth they have gotten to see her. They were going nuts, whining and going back and forth trying to get a good look at her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She wants to stretch those legs!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's just over 30 Degrees F here and sunny. So Wrecker has had her first outing!

It was quite uneventful. I thought Chilly would be a little more freaked out, but she was a champ. She looks so good. I'll be very happy if I can keep her at this weight she's at right now. She looks great!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's got such a cute expressive face. And Chilly is looking really good too. I wish it was that warm here! :-(


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Wrecker looks like she's really enjoying herself outside


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

The face on that little angel!!!!!!!!! they are both looking great!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

OMG! Wrecker is too freakin' adorable! I loved how she was Cutting the dogs!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Sooooo precious!! They both look great!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nwaaaah shes a squidge!!!!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How cute!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sweet momma and baby!!! So cute!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*10 Days Old :shock:*​
You try getting anything done with this little booger following you all over anytime your out there! :lol: (So thankful I have a friendly little baby!) She is a riot. 

The dogs are absolutely fascinated with her and can barely control their excitement at meeting her. Chilly doesn't like the dogs so we've had to be careful, but finally Zak and George got to see her up close the other day and they were thrilled.

I put Rumor and Jasper in with Chilly and Wrecker today. It was super uneventful. They didn't even sniff Wrecker, they act like she's not there. Works for me. 

Wrecker has also been getting a halter put on her everyday. This morning when I put it on her, she practically put her nose in the hole for me. LoL. Halter ='s Outside play time. She has had 2 lessons on giving to pressure. So far so good. The 1st lesson had a rough start, but by the end, she was stepping forward or turning to relieve pressure. 2nd lesson, she was great!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She's so incredibly smart, and what a doll! I love the 2nd video where she had to 'taste' your snow pants haha She's just awesome - you must be so proud


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

That's it! I'm coming to steal your cutie! I just love her personality!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> She's so incredibly smart, and what a doll! I love the 2nd video where she had to 'taste' your snow pants haha She's just awesome - you must be so proud


she has to taste everything! she is so silly! the funny thing is, her tongue is flopped out the side of her mouth, she just lips you. tongue off to the side. goofy girl.

she definitely has a wonderful personality. total in your pocket sweetheart! i am very lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is such a cutey, so glad she's super friendly!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

What a little angel love the videos and pics....keep them comin...Im totally living through you right now...lol I give trying to guess when Annie is going to drop hers


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

FOUND IT! What a little cutie - so glad her leg was fine - how awful for you - I know how you must have felt! She really is just sooo cute - enjoy every minute ;-)


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

She's adorable!! So precious! Makes me want mine to hurry up even more lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Loved reading about your journey so far with Chilly and Wrecker. Can't wait to see her grow up. She is beautiful.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*3 weeks and 2 days already!*​
She's already so big! Nearly doubled in size. She's a little tank. I hope she continues to stay thick as she matures. She's still friendly, has a ton of fans already. Numerous people have been out to meet the munchkin and all have fallen in love with her.

She is leading very well already and is picking up her feet already. She is chewing hay and munching on grain already. Chilly is not thrilled to share, but I make her. She's also fascinated with the wheelbarrow. 

Last picture is of Aunt Rumor modeling her new rain sheet and making friends with one of the many people that came to visit Wrecker.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Growing very nicely! She is beautiful! ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking good. Glad to see she's doing so well.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's so cute!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

wrecker is 1 month old today! she is a little tank and developing a nice booty! i cant believe shes 1 month already. shes been spending 24/7 outside lately. it hasnt been horribly cold. all horses came in when we had bad rain storms last week, but she is so content to be outside. she is eating hay already. or...trying to. and is loving little bits of mommas grain.




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is a cute little girl =) Whaaaaa.....how in the world did she get to be a month old already, lol. Time flies by once they're born!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

What a butt! Awesome!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is so cute. She is filling out nice!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Gah. What a cutie!! You have any updated pics of your baby? Love to see some 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll get some tonight for you. She hated the 82 degree weather we had today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay, lol. Haha, it's kinda funny how the babies respond to new weather. Simba hated the rain and would so anything to get out of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New pictures will be posted here. Check in a few minutes! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/growing-up-baby-wrecker-178825/page2/


----------

